# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  ANTIVIRUSI NOD32 v. 4.0

## art1

kam nevoj per nje licens te NOD32 

a ka dikush kode per regjistrim te kti antivirusi ?? 

Ju lutem me ndihmoni !!

Kalofshimir, faleminderit !

----------


## ermela sweet

e kam un po sdi si me ta dhene e kam ne cd

----------


## Bajraku

Antivirus fre

Avast Home Edition 5.0 - antivirusprogram

1.http://pcforalla.idg.se/2.4476/1.123342
Avg Antivirus Free Edition 2012 - antivirus
2.http://pcforalla.idg.se/2.4476/1.123350
3-Ad-aware 9.6.0 - antispionprogram
Programtyp: Gör surfandet säkrare
Licens: Gratis
Språk: Engelska
Filnamn: Ad-Aware96Install.msi
Storlek: 12 MB
Utgivare: Lavasoft
Systemkrav: Windows 2000/XP/V

http://arkiv.idg.se/pfa/program/Ad-Aware96Install.msi

----------


## art1

rreth NOD32 a mund te me ndihmoni ?

Dua ta regjitroj !

----------


## mufitk

> rreth NOD32 a mund te me ndihmoni ?
> 
> Dua ta regjitroj !



Username-Mufitk
nod32key-Jo numra seriale ne forum.

----------

